# Possible Tampa Bay TV realignment



## PF9 (Jul 10, 2009)

With the digital transition, there might be some changes in the Tampa Bay TV atmosphere.

First, and most importantly, WTSP would establish a digital repeater to better serve Manatee and Sarasota counties, which have historically had trouble receiving WTSP's signal.

Second, WWSB finally ends its war with the primary ABC affiliate in the market, currently WFTS, becoming a news-intensive independent (similar to WJXT in Jacksonville, formerly the CBS affiliate there) serving the entire market (though its newscasts would still have a Bradenton-Sarasota focus, with some Tampa-St. Pete stories thrown in). Shows which air on other Tampa Bay stations would be dropped in order to comply with syndex restrictions. With this change, WWSB could eventually be added to other cable systems in Tampa Bay, while WFTS finally gets back on to cable in Manatee and Sarasota counties.

Other possibilities include the sales of WTSP to CBS and/or WTTA to FOX.

Any comments on the potential changes?


----------



## Jerry Springer (Jun 24, 2009)

WTSP FL ST. PETERSBURG 

Channel: 10 192 - 198 MHz Modification of Construction Permit

Effective Radiated Power (ERP):	37. kW 

Antenna Height Above Average Terrain:	457. meters

Antenna Height Above Mean Sea Level:	461.1 meters

Antenna Height Above Ground Level:	457.8 meters

The antenna sits on ground 4 meters - 14 feet above sea level.


The VHF signal will be susceptible to more electrical noise and lightning.


WTSP FL ST. PETERSBURG

Channel: 24 530 - 536 MHz Licensed

Effective Radiated Power (ERP):	625. kW

Antenna Height Above Average Terrain:	440. meters

Antenna Height Above Mean Sea Level:	444. meters

Antenna Height Above Ground Level:	441. meter

Both antennas are on the same tower, the VHF antenna is 7 meters higher than the UHF.


----------

